# My rotary adapter plate



## Bofobo (Apr 22, 2016)

So I went ahead and dove into creating a mini machining shop. With the experience I gained working in a machine shop, and the life time of tinkering I had before that, I had a pretty good idea of what I was looking to be able to do with my choice of mini machines. So the quest began with BUSYBEE tools and their rebranded x2 seig machines, then on to the tooling. This is not as easy as you might think when the machines are too small for most of what I call "basic" tools, like the rotary table I found that was large enough I could attach my lathe chucks. 

I posted in  the classifieds section looking for a piece of material to use and this is the first part of the experience

Photos will appear in order of completion and I welcome input 
The problem ..... 
So I started with a plan .... 
I then Asked about my plans viability and decided to move ahead with my plan. 
I re smelted my aluminum ingots and cast some new aluminum 1"x16"x6" and my first and last were "successful" but the last was the only good one.
I arranged a time to use a machine shop to form my new aluminum to my purpose and over night realized I would have to bolt the tail stock thru the plate directly to the bed's key ways rather than 1/2" holes  I had planned on due to the bhd (bolt hole diameter) being to large, I thought about using a key way formed into the aluminum first but my room mate brought up that I may create depressions after high torque on the bolts. So I have re imagined and changed the plan. 

That is where part one ends


----------



## Jwest7788 (Apr 27, 2016)

Looking good!

Quite the ingot inventory you've built up!

Looking forward to part 2. 

JW


----------



## Janger (Apr 28, 2016)

Jwest7788 said:


> Looking good!
> 
> Quite the ingot inventory you've built up!
> 
> ...


Me too. And I want to know more about your torch and furnace.


----------



## Bofobo (Apr 30, 2016)

Janger said:


> Me too. And I want to know more about your torch and furnace.


For my torch and foundry I use youtube's, "grant Thompson the king of random's" "gas blaster torch" and his foundry mix up sized to a propane tank.  I may have fouled it up but mine is not holding well and I will be re building using another mixture soon. That's another post in of itself but the torch cost (complete with top quality regulator will run about $150 here in Calgary. I utilized "green line" and "oxypro" both on 61ave s.e. Between Barlow and 52st.


----------



## Bofobo (Apr 30, 2016)

Janger said:


> Me too. And I want to know more about your torch and furnace.


It was! Lol just 2 bars and a few pieces left. I need some more scrap.


----------

